# ASA letter (Lush/APA)



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Has anyone else received a letter from the Advertising Standards Agency regarding the Lush/APA issue?


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Graham said:


> Has anyone else received a letter from the Advertising Standards Agency regarding the Lush/APA issue?


No, what is it saying?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I can't say here Paul, all the pages are marked CONFIDENTIAL, and they have asked that they remain so until they are published on the ASA website next month.

However I think it's safe to say that the ASA rulings are generally against Lush/APA.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Graham said:


> I can't say here Paul, all the pages are marked CONFIDENTIAL, and they have asked that they remain so until they are published on the ASA website next month.
> 
> However I think it's safe to say that the ASA rulings are generally against Lush/APA.


interesting!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Graham said:


> I can't say here Paul, all the pages are marked CONFIDENTIAL, and they have asked that they remain so until they are published on the ASA website next month.
> 
> However I think it's safe to say that the ASA rulings are generally against Lush/APA.



That sounds like pretty good news! :2thumb:


----------



## Keelan (Dec 6, 2009)

I received it on Friday. It made an interesting read for sure! and a welcomed outcome : victory:


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Well done to each and every one of you who took the time and trouble to write in good work.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You can read the full adjudication from 9th May on the ASA website www.asa.org.uk


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome news


----------

